# im Form tag pop up mit size aufrufen?



## Gudy (24. August 2003)

Hi Leute....

Mal eine ganz einfache frage aber ich komm nicht drauf 
Wie kann ich im <Form action="aufruf.php"> 

die seite aufruf.php aufrufen wenn ich auf einen Submit button klicke, aber so das  ein PopUp aufgeht was  z.B 200px X 200px groß ist?

Danke


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

so auf die Schnelle fällt mir nur ein ein JavaScript onLoad in aufruf.php einzubauen...

ich denk mir noch was aus.


----------



## Gudy (24. August 2003)

*also*

jo wäre geil....

das Problem ist eben das ich auch Textfelder habe und auch die auf der aufruf.php "ankommen" müssen


----------



## won_gak (24. August 2003)

Naja, PHP ist ja ein PRE Hypertext Processor... also kannst du dem JavaScript auch genügend Daten aus den GET/POST Variablen mitgeben...

aber es muss doch eine bessere Lösung geben...


----------



## Gudy (24. August 2003)

das mit dem get/post ist korrekt, aber.....

ich kann nur variablen übergeben die ich schon kenne, und die aus den texfelder kennt die page eben noch nicht.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich sagen will?

es wäre also imer um einen Aufruf verzögert


----------



## won_gak (25. August 2003)

Naja... der VOrgang ist doch:

FORM sumbit

PHP speichert die POST/GET Variablen

Andere PHP Anweisungen

Ausgabe von HTML mit JavaScript Popup....

Das geht schon...


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2003)

Hi Gudy,

du gibst für dein Formular einfach einen imaginäres Zielfenster an,
beim Klicken auf den Submit-Button öffnest du dann ein Fenster mit
besagtem 'imaginären Ziel' als Name..fertig 

Nachteil: nur,wenn der Button geklickt wird....per [Enter] wird ein 
normales Fenster geöffnet.Man könnte das Fensteröffnen zwar auf
"onsubmit" legen, da gibts dann aber Probleme mit Popup-Blockern.


```
<form action="aufruf.php"target="popup">
<input type="submit"onclick="window.open('','popup','width=200,height=200');"value="senden">
</form>
```


----------

